# Deep cycle battery opinions?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Picked up a 12v trolling motor to add to my boat, I haven't had a trolling motor for over 12 years and haven't had a reason for a deep cycle battery for those years so I was wondering what brands are the current leaders in reliability you guys are using. I'm looking at getting a 31 class, possibly a Agm if price isn't too much, lithium is out of my price range.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

unfortunately battery prices have about doubled in those 12 years...
deep cycle/starting group 27 Marine/RV batteries are $88 at Costco made by Interstate, which is about the lowest price that I have found for a deep cycle/starting battery...

use this is a starting point... double up on them if you want for increased depth of discharge...so $190 plus $15 ( $30) core


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

it depends on your use. if your out all day ,or just a couple easy hours. I rarely lower my trolling battery. so I use wal mart deep cycle biggest I can get. for a good hard days use, I,d look at a better quality battery.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I was on the search for an AGM for the wife's car. Sam's Club was far and away the cheapest. I happened to hit it right and got a free membership too.


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

Duracell agms at Sam’s. By far best price for decent quality.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> it depends on your use. if your out all day ,or just a couple easy hours. I rarely lower my trolling battery. so I use wal mart deep cycle biggest I can get. for a good hard days use, I,d look at a better quality battery.


And the power demand from the trolling motor. A regular battery would power my 14ft transom mount trolling motor for a couple or 3 hours at full throttle.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

My brother in law has a sams club membership, might go that route with the Duracell. As far as the use of the trolling motor, I plan to use it for cruising the shore line a little bit for bass and spotlock, when j take the boat out its usually 4+hours on the water.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

InlandKid said:


> My brother in law has a sams club membership, might go that route with the Duracell. As far as the use of the trolling motor, I plan to use it for cruising the shore line a little bit for bass and spotlock, when j take the boat out its usually 4+hours on the water.


I had a 9.8 Merc gas motor so it wasn't critical to the trip.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

get the biggest you can handle. there not light you might have to run some wire, use the right size wire, MOST IMPORTANT THiNG YOU CAN DO.and a fuse.


----------

